# Adjustment period for header?



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

hey I just installed hotshot CAI and Header and for some reason, my car seem slower than before?!!! How can this be?! It has only been two days now, but is there some adjustment period the engine must go through? 

anyone have any answers or advice?

maybe i installed something incorrectly?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The butt dynomometer is noted for being inaccurate. If you haven't run against clocks or checked output on a real dyno, it's hard to know if your changes have actually slowed the car or just a perception.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

seriously, he should be able to tell if his car is faster, I mean he put on a CAI and header? should be quite a difference noticed. Other then that sorry I cant help you, maybe your ECU needs to adjust to it. I think you can take your cables off your battery overnight or something and it will reset, Im not sure hopefully someone will expand on this. Besides that are there any noticable leaks??


----------



## Slug (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks for both inputs. As for leaks, I went to a muffler shop when I had to get the welding done for a new cat and had them check the entire setup for leaks- none they could find. 

bahearn, i agree with you that i may not be able to tell which is why im hoping other people may have had the same reaction or if other people could tell right away the gains!


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

For some reason for mine it took a few days before I started to notice it. Pretty noticeable after that point though.


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

I remember that during a magazine test of headers, the Pacesetter had paint that smoked a lot initially and messed with the computer until it burned off. Maybe that is happening with yours, or maybe some kind of oily rust inhibitor inside.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Maybe your powerband has shifted and you have less low end torque...so that's what you feel. I don't know though...I'm speaking out my butt, and butts are inaccurate


----------

